# What Upcoming Projects Are You Planning?



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

> Around this time of year, the “new year, new you” trend is in full swing. Instead of trying to reinvent yourself, though, why not try starting some brand-new projects with your router? The new year is a perfect break point from what you’ve been working on previously, and if you find yourself in a rut then a new project might be just what you need to get you back into the swing of things. *Rerouting the New Year with New Projects*


What upcoming projects are you planning on doing?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

maintaining retired status...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

My big projects are all around converting our senior group meeting hall into a theater. Platform, flats, a bit more theatrical lighting, finishing up our sound system so it's idiot proof are current projects. Have a frame in the works with some "rope" trim that needs something to save it. The stain changed somehow and turned from a medium warm to deep charcoal gray. It's a two-toned frame and I'm thinking of adding an edge of some sort to stained to match the rope trim, so it doesn't look quite so much like a mistake.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

The Triple-B Project...

Buy a house
Build a nice big shop
Buy more tools...


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Most of my projects are small but I have many planned. I just started a presentation box for a custom built knife and I'll show it here soon. I'll be branching out on some CNC projects but y'all will never see them if they don't work as planned. :grin: And I'm getting back on the 2nd guitar to see if I can finish it in the next 6-8 months.

David


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

For right now, most put on the back burner, so I can start on making a camper out of my "new" 1997 Dodge extended top van, the one with seven foot of headroom. Hehehe


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

JOAT said:


> For right now, most put on the back burner, so I can start on making a camper out of my "new" 1997 Dodge extended top van, the one with seven foot of headroom. Hehehe


I would love to follow that project! :grin:


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Turning a clock body for our woodturning club.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm supposed to be making a kitchen island, but she keeps changing her mind about what she wants in it. Right now she wants so much storage space in it that the resulting island will almost consume the entire kitchen floor. I'm about to just start building what I want and let her deal with it after I push it into the kitchen. It won't be anywhere near that big, but you will be able to walk around it and it will have wheels with brakes, so she can move it if more open floor space is needed for something. My design id 26" X 54". Her design is rapidly becoming the same numbers, but in feet. 

Charley


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Eventually a new night stand, computer and printer stand, new entertainment center. Also new shelves and new power wheelchair-proof doors that open 170° for my kitchen floor level cabinets.

Maybe find a new companion similar to the one who is my current avatar, RIP


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

1. Finish paying off my new house, (in just a few months).
2. Finally build a real workshop.
3. Put the past behind me...
4. Build some house projects, small furniture pieces.
5. Truly start to enjoy my life, family, and good friends.

Not too shabby


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I want to build some basement storage cabinets, much like kitchen ones only not as fancy. That's gonna have to wait until the weatherman starts talking nicely to me.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

A simple cutting board with 144 pieces. Hope it turns out. &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Thinking of taking a class somewhere.


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

Chess table, I have been planning it for only 48yrs, started it today.:surprise: Will have to see what happens. Oh and I have to finish a built for my quilter wife.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

JOAT said:


> For right now, most put on the back burner, so I can start on making a camper out of my "new" 1997 Dodge extended top van, the one with seven foot of headroom. Hehehe


We want to see pictures and you redo your van.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Thinking of taking a class somewhere.


Salsa or ballet?:grin:


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Rehang the shop doors *again* so they don't drag when they are opened.
Finish cutting down some trees that I topped to get them out of my internet sight line. I'll have to see if there any pieces I want to keep for turning projects in a few years. Add the rest to my rabbit habitat.
Get extra autos fixed up and sold.
This is for Rick "Get the insulation out of the storeroom and install it in my shop" 
Rebuild front porch and put railings up on the back deck.
Put up a fence for the dogs.

Also I want to get some shop time for my project designs that just keep building up on my computer.


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

Build a new coffee table, buffet, storage cabinet, blanket chest....... Oh! What do *I* want to do? Sorry, I thought this list was "what does my wife want me to do"

Heh.

Those are my new projects, and I'll get to try new things while doing it. That's why I built the router table and put a new router in it, and bought a nailgun too for bits 'n' bobs.

A year to learn is my aim. And if I'm honest, I find it invigorating.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

MEBCWD said:


> We want to see pictures and you redo your van.


I want to see pictures too. I had Polaroid Instant Memories on my laptop, to unload pictures from my camera. Camera takes great pictures, but the laptop apparently swallowed my software, and can't unload pictures anymore. Still working on the problem.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

JOAT said:


> I want to see pictures too. I had Polaroid Instant Memories on my laptop, to unload pictures from my camera. Camera takes great pictures, but the laptop apparently swallowed my software, and can't unload pictures anymore. Still working on the problem.


I got rid of that kind of picture handling software some time ago and just use Windows Explorer. I pay about 100 per year for Dropbox 1T of space. Keep my pictures there, which means it's also on my two desktop Win 7 machines, my Win7 laptop, and on my Win 10 laptop. Multiple backups automatically.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Don’t know where to start but I’ll try .

Job one is finish my bathroom , which involves tiling the tub surround and leveling the floor before I put down the linoleum . 

Next is the adjacent room. Drywall the walls , then pull the carpet and probably add a layer of ply, then install linoleum.
It’s an office computer room, and I keep breaking those plastic mats you put under your chair , so I think a hard floor is the answer .
I have to build a computer desk, as I didn’t store the last one . Kind of kicking myself ,as it was a corner desk and very well designed.

Then it’s time to start insulating and installing plywood on the walls of the garage once and for all .
Although I may have to weld up some mobile bases for my heavy equipment first , as there hard to move otherwise .

Then after that it’s time to build a 4x4 Pro router table from cncrouterparts .
I’d like to get my laser engraver functioning again once that’s built . 
Gee I almost forgot I have to build my Incra router table also . 

After that I’d like to remodel my gym, drywall it and install the stereo , paint equipment to the new colour . I used 3/3” plywood for the walls, and I think drywall would look better . 
I’m a little worried that wood inwall speakers will make the wood walls resonate to much, so I think drywall is the answer . 

Next I want to rebuild my stereo rack in my living room and also build a new cabinet to hold the centre channel 
After that I’ll probably take a long nap


Heres a pic of what my computer room used to look like . 
The next photo shows the desk in the basement as I was experimenting with a dual monitor setup, as it’s mostly going to be used for photoshop and vectors etc.
Unfortunately I can’t find this style of desk anyone , and will have to build one similar . It will be better regardless after I make one myself. 
Plus I’m going to build a second section and extend the desk all the way to the wall on the right anyways . Will be kind of a big L shape


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

My projects are seldom "planned." They mostly just "happen." Planning sounds too much like work. :smile:


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

DesertRatTom said:


> I got rid of that kind of picture handling software some time ago and just use Windows Explorer. I pay about 100 per year for Dropbox 1T of space. Keep my pictures there, which means it's also on my two desktop Win 7 machines, my Win7 laptop, and on my Win 10 laptop. Multiple backups automatically.


Wouldn't have a clue how to do that. And, most of the photos I save are off the web, for research. When I got my van I want thru my camper file and discarded 317 pictures. Those were all vans, kept about 6 modded truck pictures - once the van is finished, a small 4X4 pickup, for treks down to the beach for some surf fishing, and stay in it a night or 2, or to haul a fishing boat. I can save pictures off of my phone, but it is slow, slow, slow, and the quality is usually lacking.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Windows Explorer has a preview plane. I plut my camera memory chips into the USB, open a window on it and it shows the pictures. I can rename them, delete the bad shots, move them around. For manipulating them I generally use Irfanview (free). My phone has some special software that lets me access the memory card with Win Explorer. Easy, fast.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

DesertRatTom said:


> Windows Explorer has a preview plane. I plut my camera memory chips into the USB, open a window on it and it shows the pictures. I can rename them, delete the bad shots, move them around. For manipulating them I generally use Irfanview (free). My phone has some special software that lets me access the memory card with Win Explorer. Easy, fast.


Thanks Tom. Windows Explorer didn't do it, but Files Explorer seems to have done it. Don't actually know what I did and how, but got instructions printed out, so should be able to duplicate it. And apparently I can save pictures too, but by that time was getting a bit of brain burn, so passed for now. And Irfanview never showed. 

This will save me heaps of trouble. Just before my computer fouled up, again, I am pretty sure I had figured out how to size my saved pictures, so when I print them, the will come out almost exactly the same size as my finished designs for my cane handle designs. Actually most of my handle designs are simple enough I can freehand them in less time then it would take to glue down a finished design. But there are some that are detailed enough it would take a LOT of time to draw them out hours in fact, and maybe count on making them accurate. This way (when the method is perfected) I can print the designs out on paper that will literally become invisible when glued down. This will make precise handles time after time.

Still experimenting on this, but found out a bit ago that printing on certain papers, then gluing them down, the print stays, but the paper can't be seen, unless you look very closely. The first success was using some toilet paper, the commercial type, from my local grocery. I have experimented some since, but then the compter foiled me. Now I can get going on this again.

But was able to relax a bit earlier. Watched what may have been a very entertaining documentary I think it may have been, title was Mad Monkey Kung Fu. Very educational.


----------



## twmv86 (Oct 14, 2018)

wife wants this that she saw in a woodsmith recently. she has a bit of time to decide if she wants cherry or oak. my backs been kinda wonky and i havent been out in the garage since before christmas . i havent used my stile & rail set in 20 years but will use that on the doors with a 1/4 ply panel. the plans call for a 3/4 panel and tongue and groove frame that gives it a flush look. that might be too heavy. i cant see adding birds on there either


----------



## OldCurmudgeon (Feb 25, 2012)

Finish setting up my new shop. Just moved into a new house, with dedicated shop space (not in the garage!). Full story and photos to follow (in a couple of months, time and budget permitting...)


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

elyeshel said:


> Finish setting up my new shop. Just moved into a new house, with dedicated shop space (not in the garage!). Full story and photos to follow (in a couple of months, time and budget permitting...)


Welcome to the forum Ely


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Glad you decided to join the fun Eli. Welcome.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, I now have one I hadn't figured on. A few months back made a 3 drink carrier, so wouldn't have to get drinks on those floppy drink trays when I went thru a drive thru. Am quite famous at a few fast food joints now. LOL It worked great, cardboard, cloth, Titebond II, just a bit drab. So made another, bright yellow sides, blue ends, an ace glued on each end, and each side has a royal flush glued on. Small leather handles on each end, taken from a pair of old suspenders. And a long handle on each side. Well, my older son does not like it. And all because I cut the waist bands off a couple of Haynes boxers for the long handles, and have the Haynes right in the center of the handles. Kid has no sens of humor.

So, I told him I would fix the handles. I've got some nice patterned cloth that I will cut and wrap around the handles, hiding the Haynes. What I won't tell him is the fact that the cloth came from a new pair of Fruit of The Loom boxers, that were too small. 

When I order at Arby's, there is one lady, that when I pull up to the window says, "Thought that was you, where's your drink carrier". She even called a guy over to the window to take a picture of it once. LOL


----------



## mimac (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey Theo you could make a pocket opening with the fly part of those cut-up Haynes to put those little condiment packages in when getting your chow. Glue it to the side under the long handles. If anyone says anything about the yellow staining just tell them a mustard packet had a hole in it.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

mimac said:


> Hey Theo you could make a pocket opening with the fly part of those cut-up Haynes to put those little condiment packages in when getting your chow. Glue it to the side under the long handles. If anyone says anything about the yellow staining just tell them a mustard packet had a hole in it.


I'll pass, but look forward to seeing pictures of your version of it.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Well, the kitchen island build is on the back burner, again. 

I've started renovating my #2 son's former bedroom (he is now married and living across town) for it to become a guest bedroom. It's a large room at 17 X 24' on the second floor. The bathroom next to it is also a good size and has a double wide vanity, so the bedroom could be considered as a 2nd master bedroom. But since my wife and I both have heart and knee problems, I doubt that we will be moving up there. Not a whole lot of woodworking in my near future, but the bathroom needs new cabinets and vanity, so maybe when the bedroom is cleaned up I can continue up there and redo the bathroom too. 

Charley


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

Well I got an unintended project given to me to build a cat play tower, using wood from our old coffee table for part of it.

Then I get to build the new design coffee table 

Here's my "artists impression" of what it will look like (or close to it) based on plans my wife and I discussed. Ok, she planned it , but I talked about dimensions and understood the client brief, okay? 

I did it up in Sketchup (my first planning work in it), the files are available if anyone wants them. They are in metric.


----------



## tulowd (Jan 24, 2019)

Single major project in my life the last 8 years has been the Mustang modding / resurrection. The new router table is central to the upcoming high end car stereo installation. 

Started by making some simple template door speaker panels and now the dash plate for the head unit (indash radio/cd player), equalizer and Audio Control Epicenter control (this device looks at the signal, calculates and re-introduces the lost low bass notes that disappear between the original performance and what has been filtered out during the recording and production processes. You better have big power and some serious low frequency drivers for this to function properly.)

The panel is made out of 1/8" hardboard and will be laminated to a sheet of carbon fiber for a trick look. Hoping the router flush trim bit will be happy cutting the 0.040" CF without tearing or wooling the edge. Might know this afternoon.

Respirator time...... between the MDF and CF there's lots of fine particles floating around that aren't likely to increase life expectancy.:grin:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Steve; a cat needs a much thicker, preferably round, vertical 'pole'. In order to climb they need to be able to wrap their legs partially around the material. That's why so many commercial cat towers are based on sections of tree branches often wrapped with carpet or rope for traction. Tree sourced wood is usually free....big doweling not so much! 
https://www.petsmart.com/cat/beds-a...owers/armarkat-cat-tree-4986.html?cgid=200102
https://www.amazon.ca/s?k=cats+towe...mt=b&tag=msncahydra-20&ref=pd_sl_4kizh2ze33_b


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

For the cat tower, you could use some concrete casting tubes, covered with carpet scraps so they can climb and sharpen their claws on it. If you want to watch them climb the tower, add a hole to the midde box so the can can climb up to the higher two levels, otherwise, it'll just jump up, and what's the fun in that.

You can probably find carpet scraps cheap, but you can also buy small carpets at HD. Not sure what glue would work best. I'd probably line the boxes with carpet, at least on the bottom, to tempt the cats to nap in there. Been a long time since I last had a cat, but I remember how they like to get up high and find safe, concealed spots to sleep.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

DesertRatTom said:


> For the cat tower, you could use some concrete casting tubes, covered with carpet scraps so they can climb and sharpen their claws on it.
> 
> You can probably find carpet scraps cheap, but you can also buy small carpets at HD. Not sure what glue would work best.


I've seen them made with carpet roll tubes, covered with carpet. Probably PVC tubing would work, but why pay good money? I'd just use my usual, Titebond II. I'd check the craigslist free section before I'd buy anything. Just remember, cats are not choosy.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Carpet roll tubing?! Brilliant!! Great idea, Theo. And free. The carpet guys have scrap carpet coming out of their ears; usually into the dumpster.


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

Guys, thanks. We have a cat tree that is mostly round and covered in rope for clawing and scratching already, but this is a bigger project.
What's not in the picture, are the additional rope and carpet parts - the picture only shows the wood components. I wasn't bothered about drawing in the rope/carpet on the design drawing, as that's just finishing that comes later.

Believe me, there will be these things added. I'll post pics of the finished product once done.
I've learned a little bit about using a template for my plunge routing though, so it's been good so far!


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I have finished my kitchen remodel a while back. I decided I am getting old. My back is starting to give out. I bought an old US made garden tractor a Power King 2414 which I refurbished basically saving it from the scrap heap. I finished that last year. This year I plan to build a portable crane to tow behind my garden tractor to load and unload stuff from my truck. I bought a small crane off craigslist. I have a boat trailer I used for a square back canoe which I plan to chop down to make a towable crane. I need to build a heavy wood deck to carry stuff on the trailer which I need a design for. I was thinking 4x4 maybe. I also need swing out pads to stabilize it.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Lee; flat deck trucks carry massive loads on 2x decking, why would you need 4x4's, *as long as the steel frame beneath is adequate* , 2x6's should be more than enough.

*my 4x8 utility trailer has a 3/4" plywood deck onto which I load a ton of gravel per load. Never had a problem.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Good to know Dan. I was thinking I need weight added to the trailer. There is no steel decking right now just the structured frame. Typical of boat trailers. If I used 2x6 boards should I mortise and glue the boards together or space each board? If I space them I was thinking building a angle iron frame and lay the boards inside the frame.

I am still trying to figure all this out before it warms up. I am a fair weather welder.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Lee; no need to do anything fancy. I like my plywood deck because sand won't work its way through leaving a mess on the driveway. But your plan of just dropping the planks on to a metal frame should work just fine. I used to throw down a layer of lumber wrap to keep it under control mess wise but I don't even bother with that anymore. Another advantage of leaving some cracks here and there is that rain is able to easily run off rather than pooling.
A thought occurs to me. If you use PT planks, and a layer of PT ply on top, the plywood will act as a wear layer and your planks will be protected for a very long time.
Up here the thinnest PT plywood available is 3/8" if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Lee; mine's also built on a boat trailer frame. I replaced the leaf springs with much heavier ones. When you load it up make sure you've got positive pressure on the tow arm hitch ( a couple of hundred pounds for a heavy load? ).
Bad things happen if there's an inadvertent negative pressure at the hitch... Again, VoE... pretty sure the insurance adjuster thought I was certifiable.


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

Alrighty, as promised, pictures of the "done" tower.
At this stage there may be a "ladder" still to come (see Sketchup drawing for reference) and possibly a couple of pieces of carpet depending on how the initial use goes 

Apologies in advance if my pictures don't come out the right way up again - which they didn't. I'm gonna have to practice that!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

1fizgig said:


> Apologies in advance if my pictures don't come out the right way up again - which they didn't. I'm gonna have to practice that!


Simple fix. Turn your camera sideways.


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

*Lol*



JOAT said:


> Simple fix. Turn your camera sideways.


It's a funny world when you have to rotate your phone just to make it work on a site. It only seems to be this one. Another site and email doesn't seem to have this issue.
I'm still happy to blame user ignorance on my part, I just wish it was easier to natively have it behave.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Been wanting a light box for years, but since I haven't really needed one, have let it slide. Well, since FedEx has been delivering all my packages to my neighbor now, need a house number it seems. They know where I live, but will use excuses like no one home to sign, none of my packages require a signature. No one was home when I knocked, they NEVER knock. And so on. So, will make a sign with my house number on it. My inspiration for the sign has loads of lines in it, and most of them will not be used, then it will look like a demon's face. I get inspiration from a lot of things, this one is of the back of a playing card. So, I need to mark out what I want on a print of it, then make a master from that. The only timely way to make a finished design is mark it out, then trace it. So now I need a light box. Needed glass, remembered I have a microwave that died, and the glass/plastic in the door was large enough. Had to look online to find out how to take the door off, and the instructions were obviously not written for my model, but gave me a clue on how to do it. Then took the door apart and found o ut there were two piecess of glass/plastic. Yay. Don't need fancy, so the box itself will be cardboard, held with duct tape and Titebond II, then likely will glue cloth on the ou tside for extra strength. If I can find my sluminum foil that will be laid out on the inside. If not, it will be painted white. No socket and bulb, light will be one or two small flashlight. Don't know if I'll ever use it again, but will have zero cents invested.


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

That's an inventive way to build a light box!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

1fizgig said:


> That's an inventive way to build a light box!


Thanks. All of the DIY instructions seem to cost around $20, and some take quite a bit of work. I figured no sense in spending time and effort, and money, on something I might never use again, so K.I.S.S., and cheap. I did go to a glass company 10 or so years ago and asked if I could go thru the scrap barrel. When they heard what I wanted it for, they cut me two pieces out of a new pane of glass, and didn't charge a cent. Been saving that for a light box build, and was going to use one of those, until I thought of the microwave door. I think I've got aluminum foil, and if not, got white paint. Got duct tape, Titebond II, and a lot of cardboard I need to get rid of. Got some old pant legs and shirts I will cut up, then glue to the sides, which will strengthen it. And I regularly carry two small flashlights (led, with 3 AAA batteries, plenty bright, and about $1 each ). I have found that cardboard, reinforced with cloth, can make a surprisingly sturdy build, for one time projects, such as this.


----------

